# So how long will this one take you?



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

http://www.albartus.com/motas/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I did level one but then though I could be here forever. Do you know how big it is?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi

It took me about 2 1/2 hours

You can continue where you left off aswell.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

:?

Stuck already!

So i am in the second room and have the Pin and Disk Box.

What next?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not going to give all of the answer away but you can try using one to do something with the other! :wink:

P.S. You have a looooonnnnggg way to go 

P.P.S. I'm stuck in the pool room


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

have you played pool?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lots but still having problems with this 

Had to close down for a while and now re-opened and it won't load the page - I'm off to have another go


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

I hope you can remember the keycode


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

way hay - finished it - cracking game - ta for posting 

Good job I finished it tho - supposed to be packing for hols  was in serious danger of travelling very light :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finished here too - but still can't quite work out how I got past the wall of lights - was I supposed to have found a pattern - cos if so, I fluked it!!! :roll:


----------

